# Tx abroad/prep in UK - how does it all work



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Hi guys

had first diui 6 days ago at Reprofit in Cz and am just working out my options if i get a bfn and think i might switch to IVF.  There just seems so much more involved with IVF that my head's swimming with it all and i'm finding it very confusing how one would organise it all.

I just wondered how you schedule it.  I gather you find a clinic over here that will do the scans and tests and would be happy to send/forward them to your chosen clinic?  How many do you need and over how long a period?  Just wondered if anyone could give me an example diary of the 4/6 week schedule of an ivf tx abroad (including tests needed here) or point me in the direction of one on here.  I just wouldn't know where to start at the moment....

GG x


----------

